# fsck says "Disk could not be repaired"!



## cello (Jun 3, 2004)

GAH!  I booted into super-user mode and ran fsck -y.  It told me that the drive was logged-based, and said I should try running fsck -y -f.  fsck ran, then told me that "the drive could not be repaired."  Is all hope lost?  <kicking myself for not running fsck more frequently>


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 3, 2004)

did you just try fsck -f?
And what was wrong with your disc so you had to boot into single user mode and run fsck?


----------



## cello (Jun 3, 2004)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> did you just try fsck -f?
> And what was wrong with your disc so you had to boot into single user mode and run fsck?


no - i haven't tried just fsck -f.  The thing that was wrong with my disk was that it never seemed to show the appropriate amount of free space left.  Plus, I hadn't run fsck in a while, so I thought it might be a good idea.


----------



## cello (Jun 3, 2004)

just ran fsck -f this time.... same problem.  Some more details I should have mentioned earlier, though, it said "Keys out of order (4, 27)" before checking the catalog B-tree, and then saying that the disk could not be repaired.  I'm not very familiar with fsck, although I am somewhat familiar with the UNIX file system, but still I have no clue what that means...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jun 3, 2004)

are you on panther? If so, try Disk Utility to repair permissions and then repair disc.
If you are on jaguar and lower, boot into your macosx cd/dvd and run Disk Utility from there


----------



## cello (Jun 3, 2004)

nope - same problem.  ran the permissions repair, then fsck'd in single-user mode, and i got the same error.  Also, I'm consistently getting three overlapped extent allocation warnings, though I have a feeling that those aren't really the cause of the problem.

(Also I don't have the boot disk around - there's no reason to run the disk repair off it as it simply runs fsck, at least I think it does).

And yes, I'm on panther.


----------



## bkaron (Jun 4, 2004)

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43190


What kind of computer is it? because my PowerBook had the same problem. Turns out I had a bad HD. but before I called apple I decided to perform the following steps


1.) Run fsck -fy

2.) Run an extended version fsck_hfs -pr/dev/disk0s9 (now I'm not a Linux buff, so I'm not quite sure if this will work on your computer)

3.) Try Disk Utility

4.) Run Apple's Hardware test (be sure to perform the extended test)

5.) If you have some extra cash go out and pick up Disk Warrior, or Drive 10 (Be prepared to spend around $100  )

6.) Write zeros to disk, this step completely erases ALL dara on the HD

7.) Reinstall X

8.) If all else fails (and your computer is out of warranty) go to the top of a very tall building and see if your computer can fly (just kidding  )


But seriously if none of this works, It means you have a bad HD, I'm almost positive. I mean, what else can it be


----------

